# Xiola's journey - TTTF in Tennessee



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Figured it was time to start tracking my progress. Tips and pointers are welcome 

13M sqft, lawn is 5 years old via new construction
First two years, I aerated and reseeded. First year by me using ky31 from Lowes  and 2nd year by some guy I hired, not sure what he brought in. I do have a mixture of medium texture and fine texture. Along with all the weeds. Early this summer, not doing anything with the yard the last few years finally caught up with me as I was shocked by all the weeds I was finding which got me into researching lawncare and here I am.

Lets do this:

5/17/2018 - 5 bags of Milo
7/1/2018 - 6 bags of Milo
6/23/2018 - took some pictures   




7/8/2018 - submitted a soil test. Should have waited and done it right before my next fert app as my numbers are off. However, it did tell my I needed a bunch of lime so I was able to go ahead and get that started



7/20/2018 - put down lime. Nine 40# bags of the cheap stuff (2 front, 2 big side, 4.5 back and .5 small side) About 33#'s per 1M sqft. Wanted to get it up to 40lbs per 1m sqft but their remaining bags were crap; had to return 2 bags as they got moist and basically turned to sand and my spreader couldn't spread it. Will put out another 9-11 bags come spring 2019 then do another soil test fall 2019.


8/11/2018 - put down this liquid aeration product Simple Lawn Solutions Will not be using this product again

8/13/2018 - bought a back pack sprayer and just ordered some weed killer supplies. Will do a blanket spray to get my lawn as ready as possible for fall overseeding

Fall 2018 plan - dethatch, aerate, 75lbs of tttf (still need to decide where I'm going to get it) and peatmoss/tackifier over the big bare spots. Starter fert and another round of Milo. Also need to get my irrigation set up


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Someone else can chime in here but depending on how much weed pressure you have you may need to spray more than once typically at least 7-14 days apart. That seems as though it will put your seed down pretty late in the year. @social port is from TN and might be able to give some input on this.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Good point. Plan is to spray this weekend and then again around 8/31. Was not planning on seeding until 9/15 which will be 2 weeks after the last spray.

Does 9/15 seem too late for seeding?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

As I read through the plan, I had the same concern as pennstater. 
I can't tell from the pictures, but I think I see a good number of grassy weeds. Those will likely be harder to kill. You could be looking at glyphosate applications for some of those (no reseed interval there, so no problem). Meanwhile, I think it is fine to try to get the other weeds under control, but double-check your reseed intervals on the labels. Some are 14 days, which is nice; but others require a full month. Get your herbicides and plan accordingly.

You and another member (recently posted) have a similar situation: You both have what I think will be weeds that will require multiple apps, and you will need to seed soon. That's not an easy problem to solve.

The best I can offer at the moment is this: 1) Note the reseed intervals as pennstater suggested, and be aware that single app control may be unrealistic. If your starter fert is mixed with tenacity, it is possible that you may get additional post-emergent control. 2) You should be OK with 9/15 seeding date. I seeded 9/22 last year. Outcome was good, but growth was very slow. I didn't even mow the whole yard until the following spring. Others in the area who seeded before 9/22 did not experience this stunted growth, AFAIK. This year, I'm targeting some day between 9/5-9/15 as seed down date for my fescue.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you for the input. Even just 1 app will help and I'm prepared to reseed again next fall. This upcoming seeding and putting down pre-em in early March next year should be a big improvement over what I was seeing this summer


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

XiolaOne said:


> pre-em


That is key, yes. And then use the late spring to begin weed battles as needed with a post emergent. For me, summers are for fighting weeds with a post M. Just be mindful of temp restrictions.
It sounds like you are looking at this as a long-term process, and I think that outlook will serve you well :thumbup:


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

My weed killing supplies came in so did a blanket application of Speed Zone and Quinclorac. Thoughts:


 the battery operated Chapin is sweet

First tank went perfectly but the other 2 I didn't finish even when walking extremely slow so not sure what was up

And the liquid seemed to dry very fast on the lawn


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Grass seed and irigation equipment purchased. Still need to get 1 hose and sprinkler, tackifer and peat moss


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

2 days after applying weed killer, starting to see good results

Very mature crabgrass getting smoked





Nutsedge getting a little yellow though none of the products I used state they were used for them


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Another member pointed out to me that quinclorac only has a 7 day seeding interval. Not sure about speedzone.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

It's 2 weeks. I get one more shot with it around 8/31 if needed.



jessehurlburt said:


> Another member pointed out to me that quinclorac only has a 7 day seeding interval. Not sure about speedzone.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Ordered 1 lb of Humic/Fulvic/Kelp blend from Kelp4less and they sent me Humic/Fulvic instead. Sent them an email and they sent the correct product out right way. Trying to figure out what to do with the Humic/Fulvic blend, I decided to use it on my shrubs since I have not given them any love in quite some time.






For the Humic/Fulvic/Kelp blend, I did 1 lb per gallon of water to make a concentrate

8/26
Shurbs - root drenching of plant food at label application rates and added 1 tbsp of Humic/Fulvic. 1 gallon then watered it in
Lawn - 5oz per 1M sqft of Humic/Fulvic/Kelp blend using Ortho Dial N Spray

Thoughts - while I like the cost of the Kelp4less product, not sure if I will continue once my gallon runs out. Very messy, time consuming and I felt like I did not put a lot of product down. Could I have lost some to evaporation?? Looking at the Andersons Humic DG product, I can get almost 4 apps per 40lb bag at the cost of $17.50 per app. Using a spreader, it will be much easier to put it down and I don't have to worry about watering it in. I also put down way more product than the powder. At 4 apps per bag, I can just do it when I do my 4 apps of Milo per year


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Just did my last weed killing of the year and forgot the Quinclorac. &#128566;. It's still sitting in it's measuring cup. At least I got the front yard


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

2nd mowing after overseed


----------

